# Howdy from Texas



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource! Glad your first year went well and you're enjoying the bees. It's really addictive (bees and beekeeping) and never boring. I learn something from the forum every day and really enjoy reading about everyone's experiences. Good luck this coming year!


----------



## jrose1970 (Apr 1, 2014)

Welcome to Beesource! Good luck with your new passion. I'm a returning quitter. LOL I'm about three years into my comeback.
It's amazing what I've learned on this website. I would not have quit before if I'd had this.


----------



## AL from Georgia (Jul 14, 2014)

Welcome to the forum, good luck with your bees.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## nater37 (Aug 15, 2013)

Welcome


----------



## mgstei1 (Jan 11, 2014)

Howdy Murf!!
You and me are close neighbors as I live in the Alvin area. There are several bee association clubs here in our area. I attend the Brazoria county club but Harris and Fort Bend and Houston have clubs as well. Great place to learn as is this site. Brazoria has there 1st of the year beginners classes on the 21st of this month at the county extension office. Its open to families and is cheaply priced for the family to attend.
Also, the rodeo is right around the corner and the various clubs will have an exhibit and also several observation hives. Lots of kids with tons of questions and is also a great place to learn from questions and even the amount of beeks coming by will help you learn.
Don't give up and good luck with the bees this year.


----------



## texanbelchers (Aug 4, 2014)

Howdy! Welcome. I'm just up 59 at Fondren.


----------



## Murfdawg (May 4, 2014)

mgstei1 said:


> Howdy Murf!!
> You and me are close neighbors as I live in the Alvin area. There are several bee association clubs here in our area. I attend the Brazoria county club but Harris and Fort Bend and Houston have clubs as well. Great place to learn as is this site. Brazoria has there 1st of the year beginners classes on the 21st of this month at the county extension office. Its open to families and is cheaply priced for the family to attend.
> Also, the rodeo is right around the corner and the various clubs will have an exhibit and also several observation hives. Lots of kids with tons of questions and is also a great place to learn from questions and even the amount of beeks coming by will help you learn.
> Don't give up and good luck with the bees this year.


Awesome stuff, thank you! I've been attending the Fort Bend Beekeepers meeting since last spring and actually just received an invite from them to attend the Brazoria classes. I talked to my wife and it looks like we are going to be there. I hope to meet you there. Setting up at the rodeo sounds like a lot of fun!


----------



## Murfdawg (May 4, 2014)

texanbelchers said:


> Howdy! Welcome. I'm just up 59 at Fondren.


Thank you! It's nice to meeting people from my neck of the woods.


----------



## Mutt bee (Jan 11, 2015)

Welcome to the forum Murf !


----------

